# 3.MTB Tour in Mömlingen (nördl. Odw.)



## herr.gigs (11. Juli 2008)

Am 17.Aug. findet zwischen Mömlingen und Hainstadt (Bay/Hessische Landesgrenze), anlässlich des "Grenzfestes" die 3.RUM (Rund Um Mömlingen) Tour statt!

Es gibt keine Anmelde/Startgebühr, aber dennoch Verpflegung auf den Strecken! Wir haben 30km,50 und 70km Strecken in verschiedenen Leistungsgruppen zu bieten. Start ist morgens um 10Uhr am Grenzfest. Mehr Infos auf www.mtb-moemlingen.de (wir werden auch viele schöne Trails fahren, nicht nur Autobahn) 
Bis dahin!


----------



## BEEF (30. Juli 2008)

Hi, 

mal ne Frage, wie ist das mit den Startzeiten? 10 Steht ja auf der HP, aber werden ja nach und nach starten denk ich mal?

ich würd gerne die 30 km strecke mitfahren, aber müsste halt ca wissen wann mit der zielankunft zu rechnen ist.. weil ich / wir gegen 14 uhr noch einen Termin haben ;(


Gruss Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herr.gigs (30. Juli 2008)

Hi, doch es starten alle um 10Uhr, halt nach und nach. Und bei der 30km Strecke dürftet Ihr in 2h durch sein, hängt auch immer von den Leuten ab, die sich vll. überschätzen oder wenn es 5 Platten unterwegs gibt.
Sollte es dir zu knapp werden, wird man dir auch gerne den direkten Weg zurück zum Auto erklären! Wird schon!


----------



## BEEF (30. Juli 2008)

ok, das hört sich gut an, dann versuch meine Kumpel auf jeden fall noch zu Überreden.. bis 13/14Uhr werden wir ja dann wieder in Niedernberg sein 

Gruß Chris


----------



## tyerax (5. August 2008)




----------



## herr.gigs (17. August 2008)

So die Tour ist rum... einen neuen Teilnehmerrekord gab es mit 120 + x
Wetter war wieder mal gut, keine schlimmen Stürze, ein Rahmenriss,Schaltwerkabriss, paar Platten, aber alle leben noch  
Ist jemand mitgefahren, Feedback?


----------

